# Travemunde/Lubeck/Rugen



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Heading up there in early August.

Looking forward to Rugen in particular. Anyone been? Any recommendations for campsites warmly appreciated.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Why restrict yourself to campsites? There's a good stellplatz at Travemunde.

Ian


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

To be honest never actually used anything other than a campsite.

Might be worth a try, looks a decent size as well


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

You may need a good supply of bite cream/insect repellent as the beaches tend to be a short walk through trees and shrubs. Also be prepared for nude bathers as this is a favourite for naturists. You may also find it very crowded in August. Bergen Belson is on the way, and although a somber place it can be very reflective and thought provoking


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

Great Stellplatz at Bergen in hotel car park. There are 2 in the Bord atlas book but one has closed down - other is signposted. 3.5 euros for electricity, water etc - just get a key from hotel. Nice town with a GB presence from the nearby army barracks. Stayed there May this year.
Also Stellplatz at Lubbeck where you can get a bus into city centre. 7 euros a night electricity and showers. OK for one nighter - in a commercial area next to bowling alley Quiet at weekend not sure about week days.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

We can recommend Dranske - it has a website www.Caravancamp-ostseeblick.de and the GPS is N54.37.45 E13.13.22. Right on the Baltic with a narrow spit of land to cross to the Wieker Bodden.

If you get the chance try the many Hafen Stellplatze further East along the Baltic coast. Try to get hold of a copy of the Reise Mobil Bord Atlas - it will give you loads of locations. We got ours from Vicarious Books and have found all our stops in our current trip in it. Many of the Stellplatze have very good shared facilities with yacht marinas (better than many UK club sites!)

P&L


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Peter & Linda

Thanks for that, campsite looks exactly what I'm after. Need to brush up on the school boy German now.

Ordered the Bord Atlas as well


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

MeFeinMcCabe said:


> Heading up there in early August.
> 
> Looking forward to Rugen in particular. Anyone been? Any recommendations for campsites warmly appreciated.


We are out that way on 7th Aug (Dover to Dunkirk) and heading to Berlin for the first week. Then we are heading up towards Peenemunde and along the coat towards Kiel. We may go north into Denmark (just to say we've been) however we are planning to go the the caravan salon at the end of Aug before heading back on the 4th Sep.

You never know, we may meet up on our travels.

Enjoy

Andy & liz


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

We didn't see another British van in the whole month we were on the Baltic coast, neither did anyone speak any English (they all learnt Russian as a second language) but we were welcomed everywhere. We were quite a curiosity.

P&L


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Bubblehead, on your way to Denmark, try to call in for a night or two at the Stellplatz at the harbour in Schleswig. Vans are near to each other but the facilities are excellent and the Hafen meister organised a selection of free bread rolls left hanging on the wipers of each van each morning. The town is interesting in itself and there are four restaurants/bars right on the harbour. There's a Cathedral and couple of good museums to visit too if you have the energy.

P&L


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Rugen was excellent. Never seen a single UK van in the time that we were there. Weather was brill and the scenery was tremendous. Now in Potsdam for a few days.


----------

